# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لو كنت عود كبريت ..ماذا ستحرق من حيــــاتكـــــ؟؟؟؟؟؟

## نغم

لوكنت عود كبريت ماذا ستحرق من حياتك ؟


الســلام عليـكم ورحمــة اللــه وبــركـاتـه




لوكنت عود كبريت ماذا ستحرق من حياتك ؟


أشياء كثيرة نتمنى أن نمحيها من حياتنا لو كان باستطاعتنا ؟؟؟




فلو كنت عود كبريت ماذا ستحرق ؟؟؟؟



فلابد أن يكون هناك مساحة قاحلة تود احراقها


حب قديم .






جرح قديم ..




خيانه ..





ذكريات مؤلمة




ماذا ستحرق وتمحي ؟؟؟؟




ارجو التفاعل والمشاركة في موضوعي

----------


## d.beckham

هحرق كل شىء من الحزن من داخلى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الصراحه احرق حالي واخلص من التعب كله

----------


## أحساس شاعر

أحرق صديقي اللي غدر بي

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

احرق كل لحظه حزن

----------


## تاج النساء

بحرف كل لحظة الم مريت فيها
مشكورة  :Icon2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحرق كل شي ما عدا هالانسان الي بحبو
عشان اكون انا وياه لحالي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*بحرق اي  واحد بحاول يخرب بيني و بينها ولو بكلمه وحده ..  
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحرق كل يوم كنت بتعذب فيها من دونه

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

بحرق الحزن

----------


## امبراطور الحب

بحرق التوجيهي

----------


## امبراطور الحب

وبحرق اللي بده يرسبني
قبل ما أهلي يحرقوني

----------


## شذى الياسمين

الامتحانـــــــــــــــــــــــــــات ..

----------


## جار القمر...

بحرق الماضي

----------


## زهرة الأردن

بحرق  التوجيهي أنا كمان 
ولو أنه اله ذكرياات حلوه بس مش عارفه شو أحرق لهيك التوجيهي

----------


## تاج النساء

بحرق اهلي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحرق كل العالم عادي ما عاد يفرق معي احرق الكون كله احسن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بحرق النكد والزعل

----------


## العالي عالي

بحرق حالي وبخلص  :Eh S(3):

----------


## تاج النساء

بحرق كل واحد بدخل هون عنده امتحانات

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

_بحرق كل زكراياتي الي مليانه هم ونكد_

----------


## العالي عالي

بحرق الدنيا  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحرق يلي كتبه الاعضاء  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mylife079

بحرق اليهود هتلر اشطر مني

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحرق يلي بيكذب على امه  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## mylife079

بحرق كل واحد جرحني وأسائلي

----------


## نغم

بحرقك كل الماضي

وشكرا كتير للتفاعل يا احلى اعضاء

----------


## تاج النساء

بحرق راسي عشان ما افكر  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحرق الهبل  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (11):

----------


## تاج النساء

بحرق الي ما بينحرق

----------


## العالي عالي

:Bl (5):  :Bl (5):  :Bl (5):

----------


## تاج النساء

بحرف الي كان

----------


## mylife079

بحرق الماضي

----------


## تاج النساء

بحرق راسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحرق ذلك الشخص الي لم يدع مجالا للفرح

----------


## شمعة امل

ما رح احرق شي لانو كل شي الو فائده

----------


## بقايا الحب

بحرق اكبر غلطه بحياتي

----------


## تاج النساء

بحرق الماضي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بحرق موقع كلية الحصن الجامعيه ..
 :SnipeR (98):  :SnipeR (98):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بحرق كل زكرياتي السيئه

----------


## mylife079

بحرق ذكرياتي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بحرق موقع كلية الحصن الجامعيه ..


وانا بحرق معك
وبحرق يلي كتبه الاعضاء  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## رنيم

بحرق  ذكريات مؤلمة

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بحرق حاااالي بخلص.. :Bl (10):

----------


## محمد العزام

مابحرق شي 
حرام اصلا 

بكسره وبرميه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بحرق السبب اللي خلاني اغلط ..

----------


## العالي عالي

:Icon1:  :Icon1:  :Icon1:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بحرق كلية الحصن الجامعيه وموقعها الفاشل  ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحرق شذى ردي على الايميل  :SnipeR (98):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحرق بنت شديفات لانه مش راضي تفهم شو الحقيقه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحرق العالم وانت ابو بريص مزاجي معكر هسه بعدين اشتغل فيك

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما حزرتي يا ام بريص
بدي احرقك عشان ما تحكي ابو بريص

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> ما حزرتي يا ام بريص
> بدي احرقك عشان ما تحكي ابو بريص


بريص روح من وجهي

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10): 

بريص,,ابو بريص,,ام بريص هوه عيله كامله بريص

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (96):  :SnipeR (96):  :SnipeR (96): 
هاي طلعلها بريص

وسميناها هيك 

حدا حكالها تخاف منه  :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64): 



بحرق الماسنجر والفيس عشان ابطل افوته واشوف شوفات ما تعجبني  :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):

----------


## نغم

بحرق حبيبي الغآآيب

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ايام المدرسة

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بحرق الكتب عل شان ابطل ادرس مع اني عطلت

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بحرق الكليه وقسم القبول والتسجيل و موقعها ال مش الكتروني وبحرق حالي معهم ..

----------


## تاج النساء

بحرق راسي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا ما بحب احرق شي ذكريات حلوه عاااااااااااااادي :C06a766466:

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

بحرقه وبرتاح :SnipeR (85):

----------


## تاج النساء

بحرق راسه

----------


## دموع الورد

حياااااتي

----------


## shams spring

*بحرق سنة 2010 كلها*

----------


## Sc®ipt

بحرق جارنا ........

----------


## rand yanal

بحرق سنة 2009 كلها ..

----------


## إن الله يراك

أحرق كل دقيقة لم اكن بها إلى جانبك..........

----------


## مادلين

احرق الخونة

----------


## إن الله يراك

أحرق كل ثانية  سميت بمصطلح ....الفراق......

----------

